

Semantic Compression - willismichael
http://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0019.html

======
seandougall
I'd be a lot more convinced if he'd posted a procedural version of the data
model whose OOP implementation he mocked, rather than the simplest UI code he
could find. Or if the UI example hadn't centered around a "struct with member
functions", which is oh so very very completely totally very different from an
object.

I'll grant that OOP is often very poorly taught in schools, and very poorly
written about in blog posts with contrived examples. But insisting
dogmatically on procedural code to model an object is just as silly as
insisting on object-oriented code to program a procedure. There's room in the
toolbox for both, with even a little left over for some functional programming
once in a while.

